

Ask HN: Best CMS/Platform/Tool for this Project - jordanmarshall

I’m trying to build a (non-mobile) website that resembles a crowd-sourced blog.  Requirements are thus: (1) users can create accounts, (2) users submit posts (text w&#x2F; optional images) (3) users can vote on posts (4) front page shows highest rated posts. (5) users have a (public) page showing all of their submissions.<p>I&#x27;m capable of building something like this, but my gut feeling is that there is a CMS or platform that takes care of most of this out of the box.  My first thought was Wordpress, but I’m not sure it is robust enough to handle all of these features.<p>I’m a python developer so if I built it I would probably use something like Django, but maybe there is something better?  In my research people have recommended Joomla and especially Drupal for tasks like this, but I don’t know php and they both seem to have a steep learning curve.
======
scottydelta
I am a python developer and use flask extensively and after having come across
it few months back, I can say that there's nothing Flask can't do. I have
started making a blogging platform similar to yours though it is not complete
and lack commenting feature and voting feature, here's the code:
[https://github.com/scottydelta/miniblog](https://github.com/scottydelta/miniblog)

PS: you need to create required db and have data to see it working in case you
plan on forking. Fortunately I am using sqlalchemy so models.py has the db
schema.

